# Analoges digital untersützt - History Of The Title Sequence



## smileyml (25. Juli 2011)

Das Graduation Projekt 2011 von Jurjen Versteeg zeigt einige schöne Sachen, die sicher auch in Einzelbildern inspirieren können.

Für mehr Informationen zum Konzept und der Entstehung hier ein Interview.

Viel Spaß


----------



## sight011 (25. Juli 2011)

Cool gemacht!


----------

